# Sticky  Slingshot Glossary and Slang



## Flatband

Here's a glossary of common terms used in the slingshot sport. There are some slang words too. I think this may help some of the newcomers figure out what we are talking about. Every sport has them and Slingshooting is no different. I know I missed a few so let me know and we'll add them in. Here's a few:

When shooting a Slingshot, you are a Right Hander when you hold your slingshot in your left hand

you are a left Hander when you hold your slingshot in your right hand


Catapult, Catty,Cutty,Gutty, Beanflip, Shanghai, Resorta, Flip, Ging, Tirachina, Schlueder, Fionda, Gomero-a few names for slingshots
Prongs, forks, branches = the two structures that form the "V"
Throat, crotch, yoke = the opening between the "V"
Frame = the body of the slingshot
Anchor point = The spot usually around the cheek or corner of the mouth where the pouch lands when it's pulled back.
Draw = the distance bands are pulled back to the anchor point
Lam or Laminate frame = Slingshot carved from a multilayered board
Traditional fork = any slingshot without a brace
PFS or Pickle Fork Shooter = a very shallow throated,small,thin slingshot
Tree Fork = a slingshot made from a "V" formed tree branch-Also called a natural fork
SB'S- Steel Balls- Slingshot ammo of choice
BB's Small Round Ammo used for BB Guns and also as a load in a pouch
"A Load" Shooting more then one pellet in a pouch
107's- Pale crepe Rubber bands made by Alliance. Dimensions 5/8" x 7". Decent flatbands already cut. 107 is the size designation.
Tubes = tubular rubber
1745-2040-3060- These are popular thin tube numerical designations.Different numbers correspond to different diameters. These are Dankung numbers. Good tubes!
Chinese tubes = thin tubes
Looped Chinese Tubes- no prong connection on this set-up.Tubes are one piece looped through a fork hole-then the ends are connected normally to pouch.Tubes can be added for more power and speed-just make bigger or more pouch holes for the ends
Flats, flatbands, straps = flat cut rubber
Cubes = quadrangular-square rubber
Chains,Ganged Bands= School or office type bands chained or looped all together and attached to the pouch. Very Powerful set-up.
Psuedo Tapers= A method of getting the benefit of tapering without the cutting of a taper. It involves the use of two different sizes of bands or tubes. Bigger or thicker band or tube up front,smaller attached to it a half or third of the way from the pouch tie.
Gauge = the thickness of flat rubber, the thickness of tube walls
Board cut = a slingshot cut from a board- note: can also be used to denote a slingshot cut from any other material not only wood-I.E ,Plastic slab-metal slab-fibreglass etc.
FlatNat = a natural tree fork planed down to a uniform thickness like a board cut slingshot
Bareback = using no slingshot at all to shoot. Holding the bands and pouch and drawing back and releasing using only the hand as the fork.
Beavertail = a flattened protrusion extending out from the handle covering the web of your hand (space between thumb and index finger ) used mostly on Hammer (Pistol grip)designs.Lessens wrist strain and adds protection from errant shots.
Ergo = a board cut slingshot shaped to fit the hand
Slingbow= A regular slingshot customized to shoot arrows
Flechette= small dart type projectiles used with a slings bow
Whiskerbiscuit= a small round brushlike device to center/hold an arrow in the throat of a sling bow. Also helps keeping the feathers or fins of the arrow from getting damaged
Cant= the angle that the slingshot is held at. 45 degree, 90 degree, etc.
Finger braced = a gripping method where you brace the index finger and the thumb up against the forks for more support
Pistol grip = a grip where you don't brace the fingers up against the forks
Hammer Grip = same as Pistol Grip
Gangsta Style = Horizontal frame hold, Parallel to ground
Over the top ( OTT ) = a band set-up that allows the bands to fly over the top of the forks
Knuckle Knock = sometimes the pouch on an over the top set-up comes back and slaps you in the knuckles
Through the throat (TTT), through the fork = a band set-up that allows the bands to go through the "V' opening or throat
Speed Bump Effect= When the pouch is jerked by too hard of a grip or too much pressure on the pouch on one side upon release. Causing the ammo to jump like a car going over a speed bump. Many a fork hit is caused by this action. Also when holding the pouch horizontally with the thumb held pushing up rather then straight-creates a bump for the ball to go over.(thumb being the bump) Some people say twisting the pouch this way reduces fork hits especially shooting PFS style.
Chrony = a device that's used to measure speed(usually in Feet per second)
Speed Shooting = loading and shooting as fast as you can put ammo on target. Term also used for shooting for high speeds over a Chrony
Snap Shooting = a super fast draw and release popular with hunters(for obvious reasons) and also shooting for high speeds over a Chrony
Hysterisis = A condition that happens with rubber when it's stretched and held for too long causing a loss in velocity
F.P.S. = a velocity designation, Feet Per Second
Starship = slang term for a wrist-braced extended fork slingshot
Shuttle Craft= Any smaller standard wrist braced slingshot
Dry shot = shooting a pouch empty (DO NOT DO!!!)
RTS= Return To Sender shot. Sometimes on high speed set-ups,after the shot is released it may not release clean and come back at you-NOT FUNNY!
Chinese Handcuff = a method for putting tubes on the forks(round metal) where the tips are moistened and the tubes are slipped on. When dry,the action of pulling back the sling tightens the tube-prong connection so they won't come off
Pre-stressing = stretching the rubber before tying on to a pouch or a post. Reduces pouch curl on a pouch connection and makes a more secure attachment at the posts for a non-"Chinese" attachment
African Wrap = a method of attaching rubber to the posts where the rubber is run down the front of the posts to the base of the prongs. Leather strips or strong cord is wrapped all the way around and up until it reaches the tops of the posts. A very secure way but a long band is needed
Mummy wrap= another name for an African wrap or a wrap where a lot of material is used to secure the bands
Spanish or Spain Attachment = A method of attaching rubbers to the forks where by holes are drilled down into the posts,then small leather strips or strong nylon cords(both ends) are pressed down into the hole forming a small loop. Toothpicks or other wedging material is forced into the hole with the addition of a strong wood glue. The rubbers are attached to the loop when the glue is dry. Make sure the loop is securely anchored before shooting.
Gypsy Tabs = Leather or other suitable material attached to the prongs which bands are attached to. Makes them last longer-popular in some European countries.
Cupped pouch or dimpled pouch = a pouch that has a cup in the center for ammo placement
Double cupped pouch = a pouch that has a cup on each side of the pouch for ammo placement (also good for loads)
Pouch slap, band slap = the assembly slaps or hits the post when going through the throat.It also rubs a little on an over the top set-up but not as much.
Center punched = a hole right in the middle of the pouch for ammo placement
3 hole pouch = like a center punched pouch but the center hole is the same size as the band holes. It is a self centering type pouch
Ventilated pouch = a series of holes(5-10) punched in a pouch to reduce air drag and lessen weight
Wings = The ends of a flat strap assembly that come through the pouch hole after tying. Also same thing with a tube set tied in this fashion
Trough= when folding the band over itself and running it through the pouch hole-the resulting valley created by the fold in the band is this
Hole in Tube, Hole in Strap = the pouch connection on a tube assembly where a small hole is made close to the end of the tube.The tube is then feed through the pouch hole and into the tube hole making the attachment.Probably the most popular method of tube to pouch connection. Also was done in the past on flat strap assemblies (not as good on flats)
Flier = a wild shot, not going where intended
Group or grouping = a specified number of shots at a specific distance(shots are measured to see how close they are
A slotted attachment or Matchstick method = A thin cut is made in the top of the post. The end of the rubber is folded over about 1 inch and stretched to fit in the slot.The addition of a matchstick in the loop or a rubber piece aids in securing it
Double slotted attachment = two thin cuts are made in the top of the post. Rubber is stretched to fit into the slot nearest the throat first,then stretched around to fit in the outer slot. The rubber is then pulled tight to seat up against the fork. A popular method used on older wooden slingshots(Wham-o, Lohman, Bullseye Etc.)
Catch box = a cardboard box or other material with an opening in the front and rags, old t-shirts, or towels hanging behind the opening to catch ammo shot at a hanging target in the front of the box
Straight set = A straight cut band assembly
Tapered bands or tapered tubes = Rubber cut with a wide end for the post and a narrow end for the pouch.Gives more speed then a straight cut
Gauge Taper = On sheet rubber sometimes the sheet is thicker on one end then the other.
Double Taper = On some flat rubber the rubber sheet itself is tapered(Gauge Taper). One end is thicker then the other. If bands are cut properly from this type sheet, you can get a double taper-thickness of the rubber plus the width. Thin and narrow end at pouch, thick and wide end at forks. A very fast high performing set of bands possible with this cut
Psuedo Taper= A tapering method used with tubes and flats where two different size tubes or flatbands are tied ( I.E.-soft cotton string-elasticized cotton covered braiding) together keeping the larger band or tube up at the prong and the smaller tube or flat at the back ( pouch connection ) an alternative way of making a tapered set-up without cutting.
A Shoot = A slingshot Tournament or a gathering of slingshot shooters
Butterfly Draw, Albatross style, or Flippers Draw = A drawing style. It is popular in the Czech Republic and also used by old timers down in the south U.S.A. The pouch is drawn up from the waist and at the same time the the frame holding hand is pushed out as far as possible, the pouch is drawn back well behind the normal anchor point. Aim is by feel and a lot of practice.A very difficult style but great speeds are possible because of the extra long draw
"Superfly" Shooting a Starship in combination with a full "Butterfly" draw. Very High speeds can be had with this method Be careful!
Rotating Prongs = a movable or rotating attachment at posts,especially helpful with tubes.Helps them last longer and gives more speed
Palm Knob, Heel Knob, Palm Swell = a swell at the bottom of the handle of some slingshots (can also be a swell in the middle too). Aids in gripping and in security
"Missed by that much" = An exclamation used by all slingshooters!
Plinking = shooting a slingshot at cans,bottlecaps,acorns,leaves etc. Shooting of random targets
Can Chasing = game for slingshooters where an empty can is thrown on the ground and each shooter takes a shot at it. As the can is hit it goes further and further away. the winner is the one who hits it last at the furthest distance.
Slingshooter = a person who shoots a Slingshot
Slingshooting = the act of shooting a Slingshot

There are more terms but it's supper time for me!!!! Flatband


----------



## lightgeoduck

Thanks for your time and effort with this FB.. this should help alot of members out

LGD


----------



## atom

not quite so simple after all lol


----------



## AJW

Really nice to have this available. Thanks for putting in the time to gather and sort the information.


----------



## harpersgrace

WOW FB you're a font of knowledge


----------



## slingshotvibe

Great artical gary


----------



## Imperial

i nominate HRAWKS phrase of " slingshot porn " to be considered for entry into the glossary/slang listings.


----------



## marcus sr

fantastic post,nuff said


----------



## Bob Fionda

Great post, thank you. It's very useful for all, and for me especially. Cheers, Bob


----------



## bronskimac

Thanks!


----------



## mckee

harpersgrace said:


> WOW FB you're a font of knowledge


gary's a slingshot addict he knows everything there is to know


----------



## Ry-shot

oh , yeah , this should be useful to newcomers , thankyou for this and if i get asked i will refer them to this thread , thankyou


----------



## RedRubber

Thanks for posting it Flatband. I needed that!

RR


----------



## NaturalFork

This is a great post and one that is needed here on the forum! Sticky?


----------



## Ry-shot

i refered someone to this today , thanks again


----------



## PandaMan

you missed out natural


----------



## Flatband

Panda man, it's edited and in Bud-Thanks! Flatband


----------



## alfshooter

Thank you, master Gary, I have learned a lot from this article.
A hug Fort... .alf


----------



## rubberpower

One of the terms that is confusing is BB. It can be ball bearing or .177 cal steel shot. I wondered if the termonology should be SBB for steel ball bearings and BB to mean .177 cal shot.


----------



## Flatband

I agree. I always had a problem with that too. To me BB's were what were used in Daisy and other BB guns. Steel Balls is a more descriptive term and better I think. BB's for BB guns,SB's for slingshots-how's that sound? Flatband


----------



## rubberpower

Sounds great to me but do you think that the rest of the forum will go for it? Maybe eventually it will be common terms for all US forums.


----------



## orcrender

I like the ideal.


----------



## NightKnight

I am fine with that. I am all for clear terminology.


----------



## Flatband

Edited and in! Flatband


----------



## K1ng Edward

This is terrific, thank you so much for putting this together.

As a VERY new shooter, and user of this forum, you have really helped me to get more out of what I am reading.

I wonder if you could add a definition for "heavy" bands. I am not sure if that refers to the strength, the power, how hard they are to pull, or something else.

Thanks again,
K1ng


----------



## Charles

Recently there seems to have been some confusion on the part of some folks about the meaning of the terms "Over The Top" or OTT, "Through The Forks" or TTF, and "Outside The Forks" or OTF. Flatband did not actually mention OTF. However, he very clearly characterised OTT and TTF as refering to the path of the BANDS on a slingshot. Used in this way, the terminology tells us something very definite and objective about the construction of the slingshot; so this useage should be preserved. As an aid, I have taken a couple of illustrative photos. In these photos I have used Gypsy tabs, but only because it made it easy to make quick changes of orientation for the purposes of the photos.

First, here is a photo of an OTT arrangement:










And here is a photo of a TTF arrangement:










As is readily seen in this photo, this arrangement is appropriate only for forks with wide separation, or else the bands will foul the shot. I would never use it on the frame in the photo, and show it here only as an illustration.

Another phrase often used is "Outside The Forks", or OTF. Again, using this phrase to refer to the arrangement of the bands, here is a photo to illustrate:










There is another arrangement that seems not to have a firm phraseology. For some slingshots, the bands are attached to the same side of the forks as the direction of pull. I propose to use the phrase "Bands Same Side", or BSS for this arrangement. Here is an illustrative photo:










Now, I certainly cannot dictate linguistic useage for everyone. But failure to maintain consistency of meaning will only result in confusion and inhibit communication. You could use the term "steer" to refer to the beast that most folks call a "cow". But if you do so, and tell your friends you were out milking your steer, you will get some mighty strange looks, if not worse!!!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## K1ng Edward

Charles, as I am already finding (out in my short time reading this forum), your thoughts and instruction are helpful.

This is no exception - thank you for adding even more clarity to Flatband's post.

K1ng


----------



## treefork

Thanks charles. Well illustrated.


----------



## paz

Being from the US it took me two weeks to figure out what a "catty" was.


----------



## Stephen

Thanks, Charles. I had no idea what those terms actually referred to. Great explanation.


----------



## Flatband

Hey ,there's another addition to the vocabulary-"GYPSY TABS"! Excellent! I'll add it! Flatband


----------



## Charles

Flatband said:


> Hey ,there's another addition to the vocabulary-"GYPSY TABS"! Excellent! I'll add it! Flatband


Good idea!

Cheers ......... Charles


----------



## Scrambler84

A new term for you Pinging just one I just when either getting close to hitting my target or hitting that cat in the front yard in the butt not to hurt them but give them a good running off something to remember. LOL . Just a Thought ..


----------



## newconvert

Charles said:


> Recently there seems to have been some confusion on the part of some folks about the meaning of the terms "Over The Top" or OTT, "Through The Forks" or TTF, and "Outside The Forks" or OTF. Flatband did not actually mention OTF. However, he very clearly characterised OTT and TTF as refering to the path of the BANDS on a slingshot. Used in this way, the terminology tells us something very definite and objective about the construction of the slingshot; so this useage should be preserved. As an aid, I have taken a couple of illustrative photos. In these photos I have used Gypsy tabs, but only because it made it easy to make quick changes of orientation for the purposes of the photos.
> 
> First, here is a photo of an OTT arrangement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a photo of a TTF arrangement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is readily seen in this photo, this arrangement is appropriate only for forks with wide separation, or else the bands will foul the shot. I would never use it on the frame in the photo, and show it here only as an illustration.
> 
> Another phrase often used is "Outside The Forks", or OTF. Again, using this phrase to refer to the arrangement of the bands, here is a photo to illustrate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is another arrangement that seems not to have a firm phraseology. For some slingshots, the bands are attached to the same side of the forks as the direction of pull. I propose to use the phrase "Bands Same Side", or BSS for this arrangement. Here is an illustrative photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I certainly cannot dictate linguistic useage for everyone. But failure to maintain consistency of meaning will only result in confusion and inhibit communication. You could use the term "steer" to refer to the beast that most folks call a "cow". But if you do so, and tell your friends you were out milking your steer, you will get some mighty strange looks, if not worse!!!
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


i have tried BSS before it seems to give less resistance to the retention bands seeming more likely to slip out from under the tie downs, i can see the tabs working, but this is a good thread because you described what i thought to be true, and many times the terms get used improperly and being new its a matter of sorting things out, thanks again oh sage one!


----------



## Charles

newconvert said:


> i have tried BSS before it seems to give less resistance to the retention bands seeming more likely to slip out from under the tie downs, i can see the tabs working,


As a kid, we always use a BSS arrangement. We draped each band across the top of the fork and just wrapped string around the fork and the band on both sides. So when we drew back, the band was being pulled directly against the tie. I think the reason we had no trouble with slipping is that the band was tied on both sides ... front and back.

But you see a BSS arrangement with tubes ... think of a Wrist Rocket or something similar. And in some cases, the tubes are put through a hole in the fork and then a BB is forced into the end of the tube to keep it from pulling out. Whamo slingshots with flats in slots were a classic BSS arrangement.

But you are quite right ... I would be very leery of using a BSS arrangement with each band held in place by a single elastic tie.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## newconvert

Charles said:


> i have tried BSS before it seems to give less resistance to the retention bands seeming more likely to slip out from under the tie downs, i can see the tabs working,


As a kid, we always use a BSS arrangement. We draped each band across the top of the fork and just wrapped string around the fork and the band on both sides. So when we drew back, the band was being pulled directly against the tie. I think the reason we had no trouble with slipping is that the band was tied on both sides ... front and back.

But you see a BSS arrangement with tubes ... think of a Wrist Rocket or something similar. And in some cases, the tubes are put through a hole in the fork and then a BB is forced into the end of the tube to keep it from pulling out. Whamo slingshots with flats in slots were a classic BSS arrangement.

But you are quite right ... I would be very leery of using a BSS arrangement with each band held in place by a single elastic tie.

Cheers ...... Charles
[/quote]
exactly! i thought it would be a more direct path, one shot showed me not to do that any more, just one shot and the bands pulled almost completely out, good thing about checking before shooting.


----------



## cheese

Charles said:


> Recently there seems to have been some confusion on the part of some folks about the meaning of the terms "Over The Top" or OTT, "Through The Forks" or TTF, and "Outside The Forks" or OTF. Flatband did not actually mention OTF. However, he very clearly characterised OTT and TTF as refering to the path of the BANDS on a slingshot. Used in this way, the terminology tells us something very definite and objective about the construction of the slingshot; so this useage should be preserved. As an aid, I have taken a couple of illustrative photos. In these photos I have used Gypsy tabs, but only because it made it easy to make quick changes of orientation for the purposes of the photos.
> 
> First, here is a photo of an OTT arrangement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a photo of a TTF arrangement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is readily seen in this photo, this arrangement is appropriate only for forks with wide separation, or else the bands will foul the shot. I would never use it on the frame in the photo, and show it here only as an illustration.
> 
> Another phrase often used is "Outside The Forks", or OTF. Again, using this phrase to refer to the arrangement of the bands, here is a photo to illustrate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is another arrangement that seems not to have a firm phraseology. For some slingshots, the bands are attached to the same side of the forks as the direction of pull. I propose to use the phrase "Bands Same Side", or BSS for this arrangement. Here is an illustrative photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I certainly cannot dictate linguistic useage for everyone. But failure to maintain consistency of meaning will only result in confusion and inhibit communication. You could use the term "steer" to refer to the beast that most folks call a "cow". But if you do so, and tell your friends you were out milking your steer, you will get some mighty strange looks, if not worse!!!
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


this is how i always thought of it


----------



## alfshooter

Hello Sir Charles , señor Gary

Thank you very much for the clarifications.

greeting


----------



## Berkshire bred

cheers thats really helpful i knew most of them but there were one or two that i was not quite sure about.


----------



## Mr.Teh

Hello Flatband, a big Thanks from the Newbie Mr. Teh


----------



## Ben_the_Bear

Thanks Flatband! This is great help to a nemb like me.


----------



## tradspirit

Excellent and useful! Thanks!


----------



## buckarue

You forgot one. Oh **** = when a wild shot goes through the drywall or hits a light bulb.


----------



## Charles

buckarue said:


> You forgot one. Oh **** = when a wild shot goes through the drywall or hits a light bulb.


Or when a ricochet smashes the glass over the photo of your girlfriend .... now "ex-girlfriend" ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## AJW

I have one more word for your glossary, it's Flatband.

Definition: A great ambassador for slingshots.


----------



## Flatband

Thanks AJW- I LOVE EM!!!!!


----------



## Ghost Tracker

I'm new to the forum & late to this party but am doing my own required reading (I have issues with rookie folks who don't understand the concept of "search"). The abbreviations flying around were slowing my learning-curve down considerably. Thanks, Flatband, for being an expert while still being considerate of us who don't (yet) know the lingo. This thread is a great help & (IMHO) should be _required reading_ before most silly questions are asked! Thanks to all who contributed. GT


----------



## vingius

I'm newbie and foreign in this forum, and many are the words that I can not seem to make sense, my translation is literal, such as "cant" to me means "slang" or "hypocrisy" but not "angle", I became crazy

Thank you, Master, asylum can wait me again ... or not.


----------



## mopper

A great write up. Maybe "Over The Top" and "Through The Fork" should be listed with their commonly used abbrevaitions OTT and TTF in brackets.

Do we already have "frame/fork hit", "twisted pouch", "flip style" and "speed bump effect"?


----------



## Flatband

Looks like I'll have to add some more Mopper-Good job Bud! Flatband


----------



## footloose

Glorious flatband.

Can you add *Catapult (Catty)* (the UK term for a sling) for the benefit of all?

Sorry to be picky but is it possible to put these terms into *alphabetical order* for a print out (I'm assuming you have a d-base)?

*To the organisers* - this deserves a special place in your tabs - is possible?

Thanks a mil, footloose


----------



## greywolfoli

brilliant very helpful for us newbies to the sport!


----------



## orangebob

How can I get one


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Did I miss it? Can someone tell me what an SPS slingshot is? Thanks for the opportunity to ask.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

After looking it up with the Google search engine, turns out SPS is a model of slingshot, something like Stratagem Performance Slingshot.

Also, if any of you are wondering what spalted wood is, it appears to be wood that has been affected by fungal organisms, causing changes in coloration and pattern in the wood, prized by some for its beauty. It is said that before working spalted wood, it should be put in a microwave oven and/or(?) soaked in boiled linseed oil (BLO) to prevent inhaling/ ingesting fungus spore which could have an adverse effect on one's health.

Am I the only one who uses an Internet forum to talk to himself?


----------



## Flatband

Missed this one Kitro-sorry Bud. Jim at Performance Catapults has a few wonderful models. Besides the SPS, he has the EPS -Element Pocket Shooter He also at one time had the ETS-Element Target Shooter. I think he also has a line of slimmer versions. They are all quality frames. Jim was the first one to come up with the idea of a "Bullet proof" frame. He uses all types of exotic woods and sandwiches a slab of metal in between them for strength.Great concept. Visit Performance Catapults and take a glance at some extraordinary slingshot work.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

After trying the forum search bar days ago I should have tried to Google it, figured SPS was like a PFS--- a type of slingshot instead of an actual model. It must be well known and appreciated because I've seen it refered to many times. Flatband, thanks so much for starting and maintaining this thread. Now if we could only get you over to candlepowerforums.com to help with that big, steaming pile of pancakes. They use so much lingo for the model designations and technical stuff it's funny.


----------



## sultanpuss

Wow that says it all.


----------



## tristanjones

This is going to help the newbies out a lot! Thanks

Tristan


----------



## snessim

thanks for posting this, very useful!


----------



## keramos

Many words to know to understand and to speak. I will print this, thank you.


----------



## Deano 1

This has taken me a long time to mention, but, when I was growing up :what: as if that'll ever happen, we always had a "Gadda" in our pocket.

So Flatbands, if you could add that to the slingshot name list, it would be complete to me :rofl: :naughty: .


----------



## B.P.R

GUTTY = CATAPULT...

Where im from


----------



## Sunchierefram

What about RTS?


----------



## Mr.Teh

RTS = Return to sender, that what no one wants


----------



## Sunchierefram

Mr.Teh said:


> RTS = Return to sender, that what no one wants


I've had one. But all it did was leave a nice little welt right next to my belly button.


----------



## Mr.Teh

Oh yes that can happen, my every day catty (EDC) forkarms i sanded both several times,

RTS can happen with the fork, if rubber or leather get tangled up or from the target and catchbox,

but so long they not land in the face is all okay


----------



## Flatband

New slang entered-thanks guys!


----------



## robert.w.taylor.777

Is there a way to sticky this?


----------



## btbeamer

I am completely new to the world of slingshots and to this forum. Thank you, thank you, thank you.... This is soooo helpful! Did I say thank you? :bowdown:


----------



## Bolensgoldrush

Charles said:


> Recently there seems to have been some confusion on the part of some folks about the meaning of the terms "Over The Top" or OTT, "Through The Forks" or TTF, and "Outside The Forks" or OTF. Flatband did not actually mention OTF. However, he very clearly characterised OTT and TTF as refering to the path of the BANDS on a slingshot. Used in this way, the terminology tells us something very definite and objective about the construction of the slingshot; so this useage should be preserved. As an aid, I have taken a couple of illustrative photos. In these photos I have used Gypsy tabs, but only because it made it easy to make quick changes of orientation for the purposes of the photos.
> 
> First, here is a photo of an OTT arrangement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a photo of a TTF arrangement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is readily seen in this photo, this arrangement is appropriate only for forks with wide separation, or else the bands will foul the shot. I would never use it on the frame in the photo, and show it here only as an illustration.
> 
> Another phrase often used is "Outside The Forks", or OTF. Again, using this phrase to refer to the arrangement of the bands, here is a photo to illustrate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is another arrangement that seems not to have a firm phraseology. For some slingshots, the bands are attached to the same side of the forks as the direction of pull. I propose to use the phrase "Bands Same Side", or BSS for this arrangement. Here is an illustrative photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I certainly cannot dictate linguistic useage for everyone. But failure to maintain consistency of meaning will only result in confusion and inhibit communication. You could use the term "steer" to refer to the beast that most folks call a "cow". But if you do so, and tell your friends you were out milking your steer, you will get some mighty strange looks, if not worse!!!
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


Really helpful.


----------



## NaturalFork

Very nice! Slingshot terminology makes me all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Whitewolf

thanks for taking the time...this is a great help to noobs.

Dennis


----------



## DogBox

Bolensgoldrush said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently there seems to have been some confusion on the part of some folks about the meaning of the terms "Over The Top" or OTT, "Through The Forks" or TTF, and "Outside The Forks" or OTF. Flatband did not actually mention OTF. However, he very clearly characterised OTT and TTF as refering to the path of the BANDS on a slingshot. Used in this way, the terminology tells us something very definite and objective about the construction of the slingshot; so this useage should be preserved. As an aid, I have taken a couple of illustrative photos. In these photos I have used Gypsy tabs, but only because it made it easy to make quick changes of orientation for the purposes of the photos.
> 
> First, here is a photo of an OTT arrangement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a photo of a TTF arrangement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is readily seen in this photo, this arrangement is appropriate only for forks with wide separation, or else the bands will foul the shot. I would never use it on the frame in the photo, and show it here only as an illustration.
> 
> Another phrase often used is "Outside The Forks", or OTF. Again, using this phrase to refer to the arrangement of the bands, here is a photo to illustrate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is another arrangement that seems not to have a firm phraseology. For some slingshots, the bands are attached to the same side of the forks as the direction of pull. I propose to use the phrase "Bands Same Side", or BSS for this arrangement. Here is an illustrative photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I certainly cannot dictate linguistic useage for everyone. But failure to maintain consistency of meaning will only result in confusion and inhibit communication. You could use the term "steer" to refer to the beast that most folks call a "cow". But if you do so, and tell your friends you were out milking your steer, you will get some mighty strange looks, if not worse!!!
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> Really helpful.
Click to expand...

The two I am STILL having a bit of a bother with is: TTF, Through The Fork and OTF, Outside The Forks....

So it ALWAYS is refering to THE BANDS at the Slingshot????? [Not how the ammo travels...?]


----------



## wombat

I have nothing but respect for Charles, he's done a tremendous amount of good for the slingshot community, but for some reason he has this bee up his bonnet about TTF and unfortunately I believe he's wrong.

It's quite simple OTT (over the top ) means exactly that....the pouch, the ammo and the bands all go over the top of the forks. There is no other option.

The problem arises with TTF (through the fork )

TTF means that the pouch and the ammo go through the fork, but after that there are options concerning how the bands are attached.

Look at this way. Two catty nuts are talking ..first nutter says he prefers to shoot OTT

and you say "OTT is okay but I prefer TTF (through the fork ) especially when I tie the bands on OTF (outside the fork ) but sometimes I'll tie them

ISF (inside the fork) and on my old Milbro I tie them FOF (front of fork)."

Other then a couple of the acronyms being my suggestions for the band positions, hopefully you get the idea.


----------



## kwinpr

Thanks! Great info for a new guy like me


----------



## wll

What does SWO mean in front of PFS ? I know that PFS stands for Picked Fork Slingshot, but for the life of me I can't figure out what SWO means ?

Thanks,

wll


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Slim Waisted Original Pickle Fork Shooter?


----------



## Flatband

wll said:


> What does SWO mean in front of PFS ? I know that PFS stands for Picked Fork Slingshot, but for the life of me I can't figure out what SWO means ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> wll


Hi wll,

I don't have that"SWO"in front of PFS on my glossary? What is it?


----------



## wll

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Slim Waisted Original Pickle Fork Shooter?


Thank you very much, I could not figure it out.

wll


----------



## volyfgar

fantastic glossary of terms, definitely helping remove the newbiness.


----------



## Nicholson

What are "dye cut" bands or pouches?


----------



## Blade

Same as any other die cutting process. Think cookie cutter.


----------



## Nicholson

So, is it a shaped cutter and the pattern is stamped out?


----------



## Blade

Yep. (Someone please correct me if I am wrong)


----------



## DogBox

Nicholson said:


> What are "dye cut" bands or pouches?


I would prefer to cut my own 'bands' as the nature of the material [rubber-like] is cut much better by a roller cutter - nice clean edges; leaving no "whiskers" or "part cuts" having to be "pulled apart" from the material sheet. Pouches? Now that's different!


----------



## THWACK!

"THWACK!" = the sound of success.


----------



## THWACK!

wll said:


> What does SWO mean in front of PFS ? I know that PFS stands for Picked Fork Slingshot, but for the life of me I can't figure out what SWO means ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> wll


Stew with onions.


----------



## THWACK!

KITROBASKIN said:


> After looking it up with the Google search engine, turns out SPS is a model of slingshot, something like Stratagem Performance Slingshot.
> 
> Also, if any of you are wondering what spalted wood is, it appears to be wood that has been affected by fungal organisms, causing changes in coloration and pattern in the wood, prized by some for its beauty. It is said that before working spalted wood, it should be put in a microwave oven and/or(?) soaked in boiled linseed oil (BLO) to prevent inhaling/ ingesting fungus spore which could have an adverse effect on one's health.
> 
> Am I the only one who uses an Internet forum to talk to himself?


Uh huh.


----------



## THWACK!

Charles said:


> Recently there seems to have been some confusion on the part of some folks about the meaning of the terms "Over The Top" or OTT, "Through The Forks" or TTF, and "Outside The Forks" or OTF. Flatband did not actually mention OTF. However, he very clearly characterised OTT and TTF as refering to the path of the BANDS on a slingshot. Used in this way, the terminology tells us something very definite and objective about the construction of the slingshot; so this useage should be preserved. As an aid, I have taken a couple of illustrative photos. In these photos I have used Gypsy tabs, but only because it made it easy to make quick changes of orientation for the purposes of the photos.
> 
> First, here is a photo of an OTT arrangement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a photo of a TTF arrangement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is readily seen in this photo, this arrangement is appropriate only for forks with wide separation, or else the bands will foul the shot. I would never use it on the frame in the photo, and show it here only as an illustration.
> 
> Another phrase often used is "Outside The Forks", or OTF. Again, using this phrase to refer to the arrangement of the bands, here is a photo to illustrate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is another arrangement that seems not to have a firm phraseology. For some slingshots, the bands are attached to the same side of the forks as the direction of pull. I propose to use the phrase "Bands Same Side", or BSS for this arrangement. Here is an illustrative photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I certainly cannot dictate linguistic useage for everyone. But failure to maintain consistency of meaning will only result in confusion and inhibit communication. You could use the term "steer" to refer to the beast that most folks call a "cow". But if you do so, and tell your friends you were out milking your steer, you will get some mighty strange looks, if not worse!!!
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


Just wondering if you're aware that you and Flatband use the phrase "speed bump" to refer to different things?

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Lord Flash-heart

*Threads like this are why i joined up, thanks for the info.*

*Now getting up to speed with modern lingo and terms and to be honest....... it was hard work looking at the shop sites and forum posts and trying to work out what a Starship or Pickle fork actually refered to, few more days of reading through the site and i should be fluent in catty speak  *


----------



## aussie-slings

very helpfull just found out im not a through the forks guy but over the top lol


----------



## Charlie-2007

Thank you for your kindly share ,

I will remember quickly.


----------



## twang

I've been wondering why a "mule" is called a mule?I've searched the forums and I cant find the answer.can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## Flatband

I think it's just a name given to a specific frame. For instance, an Axiom type frame, a Chalice type frame,a Moorhammer frame etc.That's what I'm thinking anyway.


----------



## treefork

wll said:


> What does SWO mean in front of PFS ? I know that PFS stands for Picked Fork Slingshot, but for the life of me I can't figure out what SWO means ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> wll


SWOPFS = Slim Waist Original Pickle Fork Shooter. It's a name " Pawpawsailer " came up with to name his modification of " Dgui's " original pickle fork shooter .


----------



## Smoketown

WOW,

Thanks Flatband!!

Not just for the noobs ... "Senior Flatulents" / Old Farts need direction/decoding too!

Cheers,

Smoketown


----------



## Larry Bass

Great contribution here bud. Nice to find a spot where one can dig the lingo of their new love.  lb


----------



## THWACK!

The result of ANY ammo leaving your slingshot's pouch is called a "hit".

An unmarried woman is called a "miss".


----------



## THWACK!

Flatband said:


> Here's a glossary of common terms used in the slingshot sport. There are some slang words too. I think this may help some of the newcomers figure out what we are talking about. Every sport has them and Slingshooting is no different. I know I missed a few so let me know and we'll add them in. Here's a few:
> 
> 
> Catapult, Catty,Cutty,Gutty, Beanflip, Shanghai, Resorta, Flip, Ging, Tirachina, Schlueder, Fionda, Gomero-a few names for slingshots
> Prongs, forks, branches = the two structures that form the "V"
> Throat, crotch, yoke = the opening between the "V"
> Frame = the body of the slingshot
> Anchor point = The spot usually around the cheek or corner of the mouth where the pouch lands when it's pulled back.
> Draw = the distance bands are pulled back to the anchor point
> Lam or Laminate frame = Slingshot carved from a multilayered board
> Traditional fork = any slingshot without a brace
> PFS or Pickle Fork Shooter = a very shallow throated,small,thin slingshot
> Tree Fork = a slingshot made from a "V" formed tree branch-Also called a natural fork
> SB'S- Steel Balls- Slingshot ammo of choice
> BB's Small Round Ammo used for BB Guns and also as a load in a pouch
> "A Load" Shooting more then one pellet in a pouch
> 107's- Pale crepe Rubber bands made by Alliance. Dimensions 5/8" x 7". Decent flatbands already cut. 107 is the size designation.
> Tubes = tubular rubber
> 1745-2040-3060- These are popular thin tube numerical designations.Different numbers correspond to different diameters. These are Dankung numbers. Good tubes!
> Chinese tubes = thin tubes
> Looped Chinese Tubes- no prong connection on this set-up.Tubes are one piece looped through a fork hole-then the ends are connected normally to pouch.Tubes can be added for more power and speed-just make bigger or more pouch holes for the ends
> Flats, flatbands, straps = flat cut rubber
> Cubes = quadrangular-square rubber
> Chains,Ganged Bands= School or office type bands chained or looped all together and attached to the pouch. Very Powerful set-up.
> Psuedo Tapers= A method of getting the benefit of tapering without the cutting of a taper. It involves the use of two different sizes of bands or tubes. Bigger or thicker band or tube up front,smaller attached to it a half or third of the way from the pouch tie.
> Gauge = the thickness of flat rubber, the thickness of tube walls
> Board cut = a slingshot cut from a board- note: can also be used to denote a slingshot cut from any other material not only wood-I.E ,Plastic slab-metal slab-fibreglass etc.
> FlatNat = a natural tree fork planed down to a uniform thickness like a board cut slingshot
> Bareback = using no slingshot at all to shoot. Holding the bands and pouch and drawing back and releasing using only the hand as the fork.
> Beavertail = a flattened protrusion extending out from the handle covering the web of your hand (space between thumb and index finger ) used mostly on Hammer (Pistol grip)designs.Lessens wrist strain and adds protection from errant shots.
> Ergo = a board cut slingshot shaped to fit the hand
> Slingbow= A regular slingshot customized to shoot arrows
> Flechette= small dart type projectiles used with a slings bow
> Whiskerbiscuit= a small round brushlike device to center/hold an arrow in the throat of a sling bow. Also helps keeping the feathers or fins of the arrow from getting damaged
> Cant= the angle that the slingshot is held at. 45 degree, 90 degree, etc.
> Finger braced = a gripping method where you brace the index finger and the thumb up against the forks for more support
> Pistol grip = a grip where you don't brace the fingers up against the forks
> Hammer Grip = same as Pistol Grip
> Gangsta Style = Horizontal frame hold, Parallel to ground
> Over the top ( OTT ) = a band set-up that allows the bands to fly over the top of the forks
> Knuckle Knock = sometimes the pouch on an over the top set-up comes back and slaps you in the knuckles
> Through the throat (TTT), through the fork = a band set-up that allows the bands to go through the "V' opening or throat
> Speed Bump Effect= When the pouch is jerked by too hard of a grip or too much pressure on the pouch on one side upon release. Causing the ammo to jump like a car going over a speed bump. Many a fork hit is caused by this action. Also when holding the pouch horizontally with the thumb held pushing up rather then straight-creates a bump for the ball to go over.(thumb being the bump) Some people say twisting the pouch this way reduces fork hits especially shooting PFS style.
> Chrony = a device that's used to measure speed(usually in Feet per second)
> Speed Shooting = loading and shooting as fast as you can put ammo on target. Term also used for shooting for high speeds over a Chrony
> Snap Shooting = a super fast draw and release popular with hunters(for obvious reasons) and also shooting for high speeds over a Chrony
> Hysterisis = A condition that happens with rubber when it's stretched and held for too long causing a loss in velocity
> F.P.S. = a velocity designation, Feet Per Second
> Starship = slang term for a wrist-braced extended fork slingshot
> Shuttle Craft= Any smaller standard wrist braced slingshot
> Dry shot = shooting a pouch empty (DO NOT DO!!!)
> RTS= Return To Sender shot. Sometimes on high speed set-ups,after the shot is released it may not release clean and come back at you-NOT FUNNY!
> Chinese Handcuff = a method for putting tubes on the forks(round metal) where the tips are moistened and the tubes are slipped on. When dry,the action of pulling back the sling tightens the tube-prong connection so they won't come off
> Pre-stressing = stretching the rubber before tying on to a pouch or a post. Reduces pouch curl on a pouch connection and makes a more secure attachment at the posts for a non-"Chinese" attachment
> African Wrap = a method of attaching rubber to the posts where the rubber is run down the front of the posts to the base of the prongs. Leather strips or strong cord is wrapped all the way around and up until it reaches the tops of the posts. A very secure way but a long band is needed
> Spanish or Spain Attachment = A method of attaching rubbers to the forks where by holes are drilled down into the posts,then small leather strips or strong nylon cords(both ends) are pressed down into the hole forming a small loop. Toothpicks or other wedging material is forced into the hole with the addition of a strong wood glue. The rubbers are attached to the loop when the glue is dry. Make sure the loop is securely anchored before shooting.
> Gypsy Tabs = Leather or other suitable material attached to the prongs which bands are attached to. Makes them last longer-popular in some European countries.
> Cupped pouch or dimpled pouch = a pouch that has a cup in the center for ammo placement
> Double cupped pouch = a pouch that has a cup on each side of the pouch for ammo placement (also good for loads)
> Pouch slap, band slap = the assembly slaps or hits the post when going through the throat.It also rubs a little on an over the top set-up but not as much.
> Center punched = a hole right in the middle of the pouch for ammo placement
> 3 hole pouch = like a center punched pouch but the center hole is the same size as the band holes. It is a self centering type pouch
> Ventilated pouch = a series of holes(5-10) punched in a pouch to reduce air drag and lessen weight
> Wings = The ends of a flat strap assembly that come through the pouch hole after tying. Also same thing with a tube set tied in this fashion
> Trough= when folding the band over itself and running it through the pouch hole-the resulting valley created by the fold in the band is this
> Hole in Tube, Hole in Strap = the pouch connection on a tube assembly where a small hole is made close to the end of the tube.The tube is then feed through the pouch hole and into the tube hole making the attachment.Probably the most popular method of tube to pouch connection. Also was done in the past on flat strap assemblies (not as good on flats)
> Flier = a wild shot, not going where intended
> Group or grouping = a specified number of shots at a specific distance(shots are measured to see how close they are
> A slotted attachment or Matchstick method = A thin cut is made in the top of the post. The end of the rubber is folded over about 1 inch and stretched to fit in the slot.The addition of a matchstick in the loop or a rubber piece aids in securing it
> Double slotted attachment = two thin cuts are made in the top of the post. Rubber is stretched to fit into the slot nearest the throat first,then stretched around to fit in the outer slot. The rubber is then pulled tight to seat up against the fork. A popular method used on older wooden slingshots(Wham-o, Lohman, Bullseye Etc.)
> Catch box = a cardboard box or other material with an opening in the front and rags, old t-shirts, or towels hanging behind the opening to catch ammo shot at a hanging target in the front of the box
> Straight set = A straight cut band assembly
> Tapered bands or tapered tubes = Rubber cut with a wide end for the post and a narrow end for the pouch.Gives more speed then a straight cut
> Gauge Taper = On sheet rubber sometimes the sheet is thicker on one end then the other.
> Double Taper = On some flat rubber the rubber sheet itself is tapered(Gauge Taper). One end is thicker then the other. If bands are cut properly from this type sheet, you can get a double taper-thickness of the rubber plus the width. Thin and narrow end at pouch, thick and wide end at forks. A very fast high performing set of bands possible with this cut
> Psuedo Taper= A tapering method used with tubes and flats where two different size tubes or flatbands are tied ( I.E.-soft cotton string-elasticized cotton covered braiding) together keeping the larger band or tube up at the prong and the smaller tube or flat at the back ( pouch connection ) an alternative way of making a tapered set-up without cutting.
> A Shoot = A slingshot Tournament or a gathering of slingshot shooters
> Flippers Draw, Albatross style, or Butterfly Draw = A drawing style. It is popular in the Czech Republic and also used by old timers down in the south U.S.A. The pouch is drawn up from the waist and at the same time the the frame holding hand is pushed out as far as possible, the pouch is drawn back well behind the normal anchor point. Aim is by feel and a lot of practice.A very difficult style but great speeds are possible because of the extra long draw
> Rotating Prongs = a movable or rotating attachment at posts,especially helpful with tubes.Helps them last longer and gives more speed
> Palm Knob, Heel Knob, Palm Swell = a swell at the bottom of the handle of some slingshots (can also be a swell in the middle too). Aids in gripping and in security
> "Missed by that much" = An exclamation used by all slingshooters!
> 
> There are more terms but it's supper time for me!!!! Flatband


"Missed by that much"... Don Adams "Get Smart"


----------



## THWACK!

KITROBASKIN said:


> After looking it up with the Google search engine, turns out SPS is a model of slingshot, something like Stratagem Performance Slingshot.
> 
> Also, if any of you are wondering what spalted wood is, it appears to be wood that has been affected by fungal organisms, causing changes in coloration and pattern in the wood, prized by some for its beauty. It is said that before working spalted wood, it should be put in a microwave oven and/or(?) soaked in boiled linseed oil (BLO) to prevent inhaling/ ingesting fungus spore which could have an adverse effect on one's health.
> 
> Am I the only one who uses an Internet forum to talk to himself?


Yes, why?


----------



## rockchunker

In my neck of the woods, I have heard the old timers use "juvember" for slingshot, I grew up with "beanshooter".


----------



## THWACK!

Nicholson said:


> What are "dye cut" bands or pouches?


He meant "die cut", as in cut with a die, rather than by hand.


----------



## THWACK!

wll said:


> What does SWO mean in front of PFS ? I know that PFS stands for Picked Fork Slingshot, but for the life of me I can't figure out what SWO means ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> wll


Single White Oriental in front a Pickle Faced Samoan .

You really need to get out more...


----------



## THWACK!

orangebob said:


> How can I get one


Well, you go into the right bar, at the right time, and you find the right woman and you say the right things and... oh, sorry, you're a lefty.


----------



## THWACK!

rockchunker said:


> In my neck of the woods, I have heard the old timers use "juvember" for slingshot, I grew up with "beanshooter".


In your neck of the woods, did the mouths have teeth?

Just sayin'...


----------



## Bigoledude

Always bothered me when newbies asked questions on forums that could've been answered with a little reading. Now, I'm a newbie in the realm of slingshots. This glossary and the Slingshot 101 video have answered soooo many questions I had.


----------



## Flatband

Glad it helped you Bud!


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Possible additional terms might be:

*Aiming Dimps*,

*Natty* (to go along with the aforementioned Natural Fork),

*Ocularis*,

*Spinner* (target),

*Active Shooting,*

*Hand Slap *(to go along with the aforementioned Knuckle Knock)


----------



## Bugar

Hey. Great job, appreciate the effort and work you put into it, thanks.


----------



## Ibojoe

Ok Gary, I've got one that I've never seen before. When shootn full butterfly in the wind and your bands vibrate it's called " butter flutter"!


----------



## TARDIS Tara

What about illustrations of different attachment methods? There’s plain old forks with maybe a groove to tie on to. Perfectly round forks (the most basic Dennis The Menace natty in the back pocket) you tie onto. Forks with a hole and a thin slice that you pull a looped band through. You got gypsy tabs and Ocularis plugs. Then there’s those slingshots with a round metal post sticking up from each fork end(how the hell do you attach to that?!?). Square forks and rectangle forks. Rectangle forks that go horizontal or vertical. That weird Spanish loop embedded in the fork. Tubes you pull through a hole and stick ball bearings in. Tubes you pull onto horizontal posts (like your classic wrist rocket). There’s bars and clips you pinch bands with. And probably a dozen more I’m forgetting.


----------



## VAshooter

I think you could write a book on attachment methods alone. It would make for interesting reading with history and location of different styles and methods.


----------



## wbrazell

Great info!


----------



## fingerbob

Thanks Flatband. This is very a helpful list. I have often wondered what these slang terms mean, some you can work out yourself and there is also a US version of the UK one.

RTS is a great example!!


----------



## Ibojoe

This thread never gets old Gary.


----------



## mike160304

Errrrm . . . late to this party . . .

Is there an updated Glossary anywhere, in alphabetical order?

What is LBS, when describing a slingshot?

Mike


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

I believe LBS is short for Little Big Shot which is a frame shape.


----------



## Flatband

I'll have to go over the glossary. Seems we have to add a few additions!


----------



## skarrd

this is great. Thanks Flatband!


----------



## mike160304

Flatband said:


> I'll have to go over the glossary. Seems we have to add a few additions!


Thanks Flatband.

If you private-message me when you have updated the glossary, I'll check whether I have time currently to put it into alphabetical order, if you don't want to do that. I can't promise anything though.

Mike


----------



## Flatband

Ok Bud!


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Don't think I saw this, ignore this post if it's already included.

Plinking - informal shooting, typically at non-standard targets such as cans, logs, bottles, or other homemade or naturally occurring targets.


----------



## Grandpa Pete

Very good information, Thanks for posting this. It's a great reference for new shooters as well as "old" shooters who just need to brush up on the terminology


----------



## Apricotless

I looked through this terminology post, but did not see what we call Pitch and Yaw? Unless I missed it. Apparently "Canting" = Roll (and so I have been misusing the term up until now). I suspect I have a problem with Pitch; ie, when the slingshot is held gangsta, the top fork might be a scootch closer or further away from the target than the bottom fork, from shot to shot. Folks have advised me to use a mirror or a video to check, but I would like to know what this error is called, now that I figured out that's not canting.


----------



## Jshperdue

What’s LBS mean?


----------



## skropi

Jshperdue said:


> What's LBS mean?


Little Big Shot


----------



## 31610

wow what a thread !


----------



## mike160304

Apricotless said:


> I looked through this terminology post, but did not see what we call Pitch and Yaw? Unless I missed it. Apparently "Canting" = Roll (and so I have been misusing the term up until now). I suspect I have a problem with Pitch; ie, when the slingshot is held gangsta, the top fork might be a scootch closer or further away from the target than the bottom fork, from shot to shot. Folks have advised me to use a mirror or a video to check, but I would like to know what this error is called, now that I figured out that's not


If we dump "vertical" axis and call it "perpendicular" (to the slingshot), then this should be "yaw"?


----------



## Flatband

I never heard a slang word for a fork not held perpendicular to the ground or one for a fork tilted a bit backwards or forwards. The only one I know of is Cant. I guess we could take from the airplane lingo and use Yaw-Roll.


----------



## Smoketown

Flatband said:


> I never heard a slang word for a fork not held perpendicular to the ground or one for a fork tilted a bit backwards or forwards. The only one I know of is Cant. I guess we could take from the airplane lingo and use Yaw-Roll.


I can't shoot any of my slingshots without a bit of cant ...

Archers have been using the same word for years for people who lean their bow while aiming and shooting.

A right handed archer (bow in left hand) typically tips the upper limb to the right.

Cheers,

Smoketown


----------



## mike160304

Flatband said:


> I never heard a slang word for a fork not held perpendicular to the ground or one for a fork tilted a bit backwards or forwards. The only one I know of is Cant. I guess we could take from the airplane lingo and use Yaw-Roll.


It seems to me that if a slingshot is held full gangsta, that is 90 degrees cant. But then if, as the OP described, the line between the upper and lower fork is not at right angles to the shooter's line of sight, that sounds like yaw to me, from the airplane analogy.


----------



## Kottonmouth

May have missed it in the awesome list you made but what is LBS, OPFS, OLBS, etc. I know PFS is pickle fork but some of the other abbreviations I'm lost lol.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Kottonmouth said:


> May have missed it in the awesome list you made but what is LBS, OPFS, OLBS, etc. I know PFS is pickle fork but some of the other abbreviations I'm lost lol.


Little Big Shot, Original Pickle Fork Shooter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike160304

Smoketown said:


> Flatband said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never heard a slang word for a fork not held perpendicular to the ground or one for a fork tilted a bit backwards or forwards. The only one I know of is Cant. I guess we could take from the airplane lingo and use Yaw-Roll.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't shoot any of my slingshots without a bit of cant ...
> 
> Archers have been using the same word for years for people who lean their bow while aiming and shooting.
> 
> A right handed archer (bow in left hand) typically tips the upper limb to the right.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Smoketown
Click to expand...

To prevent the arrow from falling to the left, off the hand, I guess.

Mike


----------



## Figowiz

"missed by that much!!"
I laughed an half hour for that????????????????


----------



## Classic Slingshot

In Nicaragua the Slingshots are called HULERAS


----------



## Buckaroo

Flatband said:


> Here's a glossary of common terms used in the slingshot sport. There are some slang words too. I think this may help some of the newcomers figure out what we are talking about. Every sport has them and Slingshooting is no different. I know I missed a few so let me know and we'll add them in. Here's a few:
> 
> When shooting a Slingshot, you are a Right Hander when you hold your slingshot in your left hand
> 
> you are a left Hander when you hold your slingshot in your right hand
> 
> 
> Catapult, Catty,Cutty,Gutty, Beanflip, Shanghai, Resorta, Flip, Ging, Tirachina, Schlueder, Fionda, Gomero-a few names for slingshots
> Prongs, forks, branches = the two structures that form the "V"
> Throat, crotch, yoke = the opening between the "V"
> Frame = the body of the slingshot
> Anchor point = The spot usually around the cheek or corner of the mouth where the pouch lands when it's pulled back.
> Draw = the distance bands are pulled back to the anchor point
> Lam or Laminate frame = Slingshot carved from a multilayered board
> Traditional fork = any slingshot without a brace
> PFS or Pickle Fork Shooter = a very shallow throated,small,thin slingshot
> Tree Fork = a slingshot made from a "V" formed tree branch-Also called a natural fork
> SB'S- Steel Balls- Slingshot ammo of choice
> BB's Small Round Ammo used for BB Guns and also as a load in a pouch
> "A Load" Shooting more then one pellet in a pouch
> 107's- Pale crepe Rubber bands made by Alliance. Dimensions 5/8" x 7". Decent flatbands already cut. 107 is the size designation.
> Tubes = tubular rubber
> 1745-2040-3060- These are popular thin tube numerical designations.Different numbers correspond to different diameters. These are Dankung numbers. Good tubes!
> Chinese tubes = thin tubes
> Looped Chinese Tubes- no prong connection on this set-up.Tubes are one piece looped through a fork hole-then the ends are connected normally to pouch.Tubes can be added for more power and speed-just make bigger or more pouch holes for the ends
> Flats, flatbands, straps = flat cut rubber
> Cubes = quadrangular-square rubber
> Chains,Ganged Bands= School or office type bands chained or looped all together and attached to the pouch. Very Powerful set-up.
> Psuedo Tapers= A method of getting the benefit of tapering without the cutting of a taper. It involves the use of two different sizes of bands or tubes. Bigger or thicker band or tube up front,smaller attached to it a half or third of the way from the pouch tie.
> Gauge = the thickness of flat rubber, the thickness of tube walls
> Board cut = a slingshot cut from a board- note: can also be used to denote a slingshot cut from any other material not only wood-I.E ,Plastic slab-metal slab-fibreglass etc.
> FlatNat = a natural tree fork planed down to a uniform thickness like a board cut slingshot
> Bareback = using no slingshot at all to shoot. Holding the bands and pouch and drawing back and releasing using only the hand as the fork.
> Beavertail = a flattened protrusion extending out from the handle covering the web of your hand (space between thumb and index finger ) used mostly on Hammer (Pistol grip)designs.Lessens wrist strain and adds protection from errant shots.
> Ergo = a board cut slingshot shaped to fit the hand
> Slingbow= A regular slingshot customized to shoot arrows
> Flechette= small dart type projectiles used with a slings bow
> Whiskerbiscuit= a small round brushlike device to center/hold an arrow in the throat of a sling bow. Also helps keeping the feathers or fins of the arrow from getting damaged
> Cant= the angle that the slingshot is held at. 45 degree, 90 degree, etc.
> Finger braced = a gripping method where you brace the index finger and the thumb up against the forks for more support
> Pistol grip = a grip where you don't brace the fingers up against the forks
> Hammer Grip = same as Pistol Grip
> Gangsta Style = Horizontal frame hold, Parallel to ground
> Over the top ( OTT ) = a band set-up that allows the bands to fly over the top of the forks
> Knuckle Knock = sometimes the pouch on an over the top set-up comes back and slaps you in the knuckles
> Through the throat (TTT), through the fork = a band set-up that allows the bands to go through the "V' opening or throat
> Speed Bump Effect= When the pouch is jerked by too hard of a grip or too much pressure on the pouch on one side upon release. Causing the ammo to jump like a car going over a speed bump. Many a fork hit is caused by this action. Also when holding the pouch horizontally with the thumb held pushing up rather then straight-creates a bump for the ball to go over.(thumb being the bump) Some people say twisting the pouch this way reduces fork hits especially shooting PFS style.
> Chrony = a device that's used to measure speed(usually in Feet per second)
> Speed Shooting = loading and shooting as fast as you can put ammo on target. Term also used for shooting for high speeds over a Chrony
> Snap Shooting = a super fast draw and release popular with hunters(for obvious reasons) and also shooting for high speeds over a Chrony
> Hysterisis = A condition that happens with rubber when it's stretched and held for too long causing a loss in velocity
> F.P.S. = a velocity designation, Feet Per Second
> Starship = slang term for a wrist-braced extended fork slingshot
> Shuttle Craft= Any smaller standard wrist braced slingshot
> Dry shot = shooting a pouch empty (DO NOT DO!!!)
> RTS= Return To Sender shot. Sometimes on high speed set-ups,after the shot is released it may not release clean and come back at you-NOT FUNNY!
> Chinese Handcuff = a method for putting tubes on the forks(round metal) where the tips are moistened and the tubes are slipped on. When dry,the action of pulling back the sling tightens the tube-prong connection so they won't come off
> Pre-stressing = stretching the rubber before tying on to a pouch or a post. Reduces pouch curl on a pouch connection and makes a more secure attachment at the posts for a non-"Chinese" attachment
> African Wrap = a method of attaching rubber to the posts where the rubber is run down the front of the posts to the base of the prongs. Leather strips or strong cord is wrapped all the way around and up until it reaches the tops of the posts. A very secure way but a long band is needed
> Mummy wrap= another name for an African wrap or a wrap where a lot of material is used to secure the bands
> Spanish or Spain Attachment = A method of attaching rubbers to the forks where by holes are drilled down into the posts,then small leather strips or strong nylon cords(both ends) are pressed down into the hole forming a small loop. Toothpicks or other wedging material is forced into the hole with the addition of a strong wood glue. The rubbers are attached to the loop when the glue is dry. Make sure the loop is securely anchored before shooting.
> Gypsy Tabs = Leather or other suitable material attached to the prongs which bands are attached to. Makes them last longer-popular in some European countries.
> Cupped pouch or dimpled pouch = a pouch that has a cup in the center for ammo placement
> Double cupped pouch = a pouch that has a cup on each side of the pouch for ammo placement (also good for loads)
> Pouch slap, band slap = the assembly slaps or hits the post when going through the throat.It also rubs a little on an over the top set-up but not as much.
> Center punched = a hole right in the middle of the pouch for ammo placement
> 3 hole pouch = like a center punched pouch but the center hole is the same size as the band holes. It is a self centering type pouch
> Ventilated pouch = a series of holes(5-10) punched in a pouch to reduce air drag and lessen weight
> Wings = The ends of a flat strap assembly that come through the pouch hole after tying. Also same thing with a tube set tied in this fashion
> Trough= when folding the band over itself and running it through the pouch hole-the resulting valley created by the fold in the band is this
> Hole in Tube, Hole in Strap = the pouch connection on a tube assembly where a small hole is made close to the end of the tube.The tube is then feed through the pouch hole and into the tube hole making the attachment.Probably the most popular method of tube to pouch connection. Also was done in the past on flat strap assemblies (not as good on flats)
> Flier = a wild shot, not going where intended
> Group or grouping = a specified number of shots at a specific distance(shots are measured to see how close they are
> A slotted attachment or Matchstick method = A thin cut is made in the top of the post. The end of the rubber is folded over about 1 inch and stretched to fit in the slot.The addition of a matchstick in the loop or a rubber piece aids in securing it
> Double slotted attachment = two thin cuts are made in the top of the post. Rubber is stretched to fit into the slot nearest the throat first,then stretched around to fit in the outer slot. The rubber is then pulled tight to seat up against the fork. A popular method used on older wooden slingshots(Wham-o, Lohman, Bullseye Etc.)
> Catch box = a cardboard box or other material with an opening in the front and rags, old t-shirts, or towels hanging behind the opening to catch ammo shot at a hanging target in the front of the box
> Straight set = A straight cut band assembly
> Tapered bands or tapered tubes = Rubber cut with a wide end for the post and a narrow end for the pouch.Gives more speed then a straight cut
> Gauge Taper = On sheet rubber sometimes the sheet is thicker on one end then the other.
> Double Taper = On some flat rubber the rubber sheet itself is tapered(Gauge Taper). One end is thicker then the other. If bands are cut properly from this type sheet, you can get a double taper-thickness of the rubber plus the width. Thin and narrow end at pouch, thick and wide end at forks. A very fast high performing set of bands possible with this cut
> Psuedo Taper= A tapering method used with tubes and flats where two different size tubes or flatbands are tied ( I.E.-soft cotton string-elasticized cotton covered braiding) together keeping the larger band or tube up at the prong and the smaller tube or flat at the back ( pouch connection ) an alternative way of making a tapered set-up without cutting.
> A Shoot = A slingshot Tournament or a gathering of slingshot shooters
> Butterfly Draw, Albatross style, or Flippers Draw = A drawing style. It is popular in the Czech Republic and also used by old timers down in the south U.S.A. The pouch is drawn up from the waist and at the same time the the frame holding hand is pushed out as far as possible, the pouch is drawn back well behind the normal anchor point. Aim is by feel and a lot of practice.A very difficult style but great speeds are possible because of the extra long draw
> "Superfly" Shooting a Starship in combination with a full "Butterfly" draw. Very High speeds can be had with this method Be careful!
> Rotating Prongs = a movable or rotating attachment at posts,especially helpful with tubes.Helps them last longer and gives more speed
> Palm Knob, Heel Knob, Palm Swell = a swell at the bottom of the handle of some slingshots (can also be a swell in the middle too). Aids in gripping and in security
> "Missed by that much" = An exclamation used by all slingshooters!
> Plinking = shooting a slingshot at cans,bottlecaps,acorns,leaves etc. Shooting of random targets
> Can Chasing = game for slingshooters where an empty can is thrown on the ground and each shooter takes a shot at it. As the can is hit it goes further and further away. the winner is the one who hits it last at the furthest distance.
> Slingshooter = a person who shoots a Slingshot
> Slingshooting = the act of shooting a Slingshot
> 
> There are more terms but it's supper time for me!!!! Flatband


Missed by that much!


----------



## Jld

Flatband said:


> Snap Shooting = a super fast draw and release popular with hunters(for obvious reasons) and also shooting for high speeds over a Chrony
> Hysterisis = A condition that happens with rubber when it's stretched and held for too long causing a loss in velocity


New to the addiction and noticed this exact thing. Can anyone explain why this is? Why a quick draw and release will yield a higher velocity than holding the draw and then releasing?


----------



## Slingshot28

When you draw the bands back it creates heat and the more heat the bands have when they retract the faster their going to retract. So the longer you hold the more it loses heat the slower the bands retract.


----------

